# Mk2 rear seat delete



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

Has anyone removed their rear seats? How did you remove them and what did you place back there instead?


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

Something similar to this Mk1 solution would be great (minus the subs of course):


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry am I missing something here? Why would you want to remove the rear seats?

I mean, I know they are more or less useless - but what's the point in taking them out :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe he's got a big dog


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Maybe he's got a big dog


No, he said without the woofers


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Methinks we're back to this again...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=98367










:?:


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

Less weight, and I could use the extra cargo space instead.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Less wheight..........extra cargo.....


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Just leave the backseat and take this instead....


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

LOL :lol: mmmm diet coke

I think I will leave my back seat in so my groceries wont slide around in the hatch! :roll:


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

Lol at the Diet Coke.

But seriously, does anyone have anything constructive to contribute?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

What's difficult abouth it?
Just try to get it out. Can't be difficult i think.
To get the right fabric's like the boot on the cover will be difficult.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry Wimbeldon

I'm still not getting this? You buy a nice Sports car and want to turn it into a pick up?

Madness :?


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

I don't want to turn it into a pickup; rather I'd like an inexpensive solution to lose the weight of the rear seats yet still keep things looking nice.

The Mk1 solution I posted earlier looks great to me. You no like?

This OEM setup would be ideal, but far too expensive to justify:


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

That audi development Gulf TT (orange and blue number) has the rear seats deleted, like the mk1.

Take a look here;










Plus the link to the site,

http://www.autoblog.nl/archive/2007/03/ ... gulf-style

So it's possible, and direct from Audi! 

But as you said, price may be a small issue...... :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Wimbledon said:


>


Just like i said...he has a dog. :lol:

hmmm, now i see this....maybe i nice place to put my mother in law, when i take her for a ride?


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Rebel said:


> hmmm, now i see this....maybe i nice place to put my mother in law, when i take her for a ride?


Is she a good ride then Rob ? I can see your interest. There are some great opportunities in that picture to use the buckles to keep her tied down :wink:


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

so sorry for the epic revival, are there any DIY as to removing the seats??


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Remember to add a safety net of sorts you don't want the contents of the boot to charge at passengers at a full hard stop!

Looks nice.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

You can use the cargo net from the Mk1 for it.

View attachment 3
View attachment 2
View attachment 1


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

R5T said:


> You can use the cargo net from the Mk1 for it.
> 
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1


That's exactly what I need! Where can I get one of those please?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Just a brilliant idea. . . .

Leave rear seats up to reduce road noise when driving :wink:

Put them down when you need the extra space :wink:

Don't worry about the weight savings - insignificant :wink:

Not exactly helpful suggestion I know but sometimes original is best . . . . .


----------



## puck (Oct 7, 2009)

Hans,

Can you ask what is the diameter of the tube? As well as , where he found the pins that secure the tube?


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

The rear seats barely weigh anything so there is no significant gain... I would keep them for avoiding road noise and it looks much better with them installed as they are.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

wja96 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > You can use the cargo net from the Mk1 for it.
> ...


The Cargo net can be ordered by your Audi dealer (Audi quattro sport Mk1), the Carbon fiber bar is a one-off custom made.


----------



## burakusta (Oct 7, 2009)

you don't save anything by removing rear seats,they are not even a real seat,by the way you can remove them in 5 seconds 
and they weigh nothing


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

burakusta said:


> you don't save anything by removing rear seats,they are not even a real seat,by the way you can remove them in 5 seconds
> *and they weigh nothing*


Not possible. :wink:


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

> you don't save anything by removing rear seats,they are not even a real seat,by the way you can remove them in 5 seconds
> and they weigh nothing


So about a "how-to" write as to how to remove them? It would be very helpful!


----------



## burakusta (Oct 7, 2009)

TTMK2_TJ said:


> > you don't save anything by removing rear seats,they are not even a real seat,by the way you can remove them in 5 seconds
> > and they weigh nothing
> 
> 
> So about a "how-to" write as to how to remove them? It would be very helpful!


you can do it with your hands ?Again they weigh nothing,just pull the seat up 3 seconds job


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

> > TTMK2_TJ wrote:
> >
> > So about a "how-to" write as to how to remove them? It would be very helpful!
> 
> ...


again, I'm not asking how much they way or what the difference is. All I'm asking for is a write up, but I believe its more than just pulling the seats up. There are torx screws and pulling the quarter panels off aswell to access these such torx. Thanks for the help or lack there of :/


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

Nevermind ill turn to the bentley...


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

Can anyone contribute more detail to this discussion? Thank you


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Wimbledon said:


> Can anyone contribute more detail to this discussion? Thank you


I've removed the base of the rear seat to condition the leather. It is held on by 2 really strong spring clips in the base of the seat. (more or less in the middle of the seat where your bum goes, on the front leading edge, one on each side) I pulled sharply up one side at a time and it comes unclipped. They are very tight! It then just tilts up and unhooks from the base of the seat backs. Hope that helps. (i take no responsibility if you break it but that's how i did mine!)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

How much do you weigh?

Go on a diet and keep the seats...


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Mack The Knife said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he's got a big dog
> ...


 :lol: Very good


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

Shug750S said:


> How much do you weigh?
> 
> Go on a diet and keep the seats...


130 lbs 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

